# Calling all raw feeders



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I have done quite a lot of research on the Internet about raw feeding and so far it's going well (despite when i gave hima whole chicken carcass two days running and he had sickness and diarrhoea, oh my goodness, i have never seen so much poo, i stood looking at it for a full minute wondering where to start the clean up operation, there wasn't any bit of the laundry room that wasn't covered). The chicken carcasses are still languishing in the freeze btw, I haven't dared give him any more yet even though common sense tells me it was probably a coincidence.

I have found a reputable supplier and someone who delivers with reasonable charges every other week. I must admit I don't plan out exact percentages of bone, meat and organ but tend to go by instinct (and I get barney weighed every week to make sure he is still putting on weight). I supplement with a raw egg and shell once a week, reduced raw fish from waitrose (reduced counter of course)' sainsbury's economy chicken wings, bones from the butcher and I sometimes add a concoction of veg I made myself consisting of mixed blitzed veg,a few nuts, splash of sunflower oil, teas of turmeric and squashed garlic.

Phew, i'll get to the question now: do you feed your poos any supplements? There is conflicting advice on the Internet - some say they don't need vegetables as they cannot process them. Some people recommend kelp (where on earth do you get that?) I am not a person that normally frets about these things but his weight has certainly slowed up considerably since he started on raw food but that may be also because he is 7 months now and he must be heading towards adult weight. Last time the vet saw him, she said his weight was spot on.

I am very strict about not feeding from the table but he gets lots of treats (but has to work for them!). Oh, and barney's second name could be mr piggy.

Am I being too laid back or do you plan out their meals to make sure they are getting the right amounts? Do you give veg?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That sounds very comprehensive and very similar to what I feed. I give diatomaceous earth every day to prevent or get rid of worms and giveaway Green Arc supplement which contains kelp , alfalfa and some other stuff ...I've forgotten  it goes along way x 

http://www.greenark.co.uk/supplements.html#GFS


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Karen, that's useful. I also found Mandy's blog "embees cockapoos" really useful and have ended up with the same raw food supplier as her. I haven't seen her on here for a while.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol just re read my post I really should proof read ...no idea what that away bit was supposed to be lol ....... No she's not posted recently .... How could we entice her on ???


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Lol just re read my post I really should proof read ...no idea what that away bit was supposed to be lol ....... No she's not posted recently .... How could we entice her on ???


:wave: just passing through and the raw feeding thread caught my eye...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Got samples of din dins and pure dog food. Both a kinda food supplement, Gypsy ate really well the week I added it toy there meet mix. So ordered more of it. 

Getting more beef tomorrow so will just mix it in with there meet before I bag it up, and see how she gets on with this batch as she has been funny with her food, but then that's gypsy, she has always been that way. 

To be honest I'm not that OCD with there food, they get what they get when they get it. Still need to get a bigger freezer for them as I don't always have space for the variety I would like. 


I would try the carcasses again, even just half of one with half his normal meal, see if that goes down better.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have read and researched a lot about raw feeding like all raw feeders have! There are a few differing in opinions out there. One of them is that fish should be steamed not fed raw (something about a parasite ugh!) I tend to do this now and steam the veggies too. I once gave them large raw sardines and they swallowed them whole like sea lions!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

embee said:


> :wave: just passing through and the raw feeding thread caught my eye...


I knew that would work and that you read really .....you need to start posting Mrs


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Tess I freeze mine....fish x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

So Karen do you give it to them raw or cooked?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I give it to them frozen x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Frozen raw or frozen cooked? I can't imagine mine would eat anything frozen they are very fussy eaters! Ideally they would eat their food warm.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh sorry raw frozen x ...it's like a nice pop x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

All my girls eat their food frozen, gypsy won't touch defrosted meat. 

A lot of raw feeders feed frozen, it reduces the mess and slows some fast eaters down.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, I wish I'd given barney his lamb tripe frozen this evening. I let it defrost and The smell of it made me heave - I could still smell it after I'd disinfected the work surface where I'd cut it up - yuk.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh wait while you don't care and you end up with your hands in tripe and fish ....pooey x


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Going back to the fish issue, I read that you are meant to freeze fish for a week to make sure the parasites are dead. I pounced on some good sized sardines in the reduced section at waitrose yesterday although I dont want barney turning into a sea lion Tess so I'll cut them up! Found some chicken livers too for 35p - oh I do like a good bargain.


----------

